# App pour logo sur les photos



## suomi42 (6 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir,
Je suis à la recherche d'une application de préférence gratuite ( voir payante) pour pouvoir mettre mon nom et un logo sur des photos. Comme sur la photo
J'ai essayé sur lightroom mais pas possible.
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée
Seb

PS: je suis sur un iPad Pro 9.7


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2017)

Tu veux quelque chose d'automatique ?

Sinon, il suffit d'utiliser Pixelmator, c'est super complet.
http://www.pixelmator.com/ios/user-guide/text.php


----------



## suomi42 (6 Avril 2017)

Merci pour l'info, automatique pas forcément.
Par contre est-ce que l'on peut importer un logo fait sous Photoshop ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2017)

Oui, sans soucis, tu l'envoies en PNG ou même un PSD sur ton iPad et tu pourras ainsi l'ouvrir et le coller régulièrement sur tes images une fois intégrées à la bibliothèque de PixelMator.

En fait, c'est aujourd'hui le logiciel le plus proche de Photoshop sur un iPad.

Moi, je procède de deux manières pour mes fichiers PSD. Soit je les stocks dans Goodreader et ensuite je les ouvre dans Pixelmator.
Soit je le mets dans le dossier iCloud de mon Mac qui ensuite communique avec PixelMator via justement iCloud 

Ensuite, je suis sur d'avoir testé pleins d'autres logiciels pas chers, voir gratuit pour simplement rajouter du texte, mais comme ce n'était pas un de mes besoins principaux, je ne les ai pas gardés, car j'ai envie de bien contrôler la gestion et l'utilisation de mes images. PixelMator est plein d'options très intéressantes, il faut juste apprendre à s'en servir.


----------



## suomi42 (6 Avril 2017)

Merci Gwen pour les infos!! En cherchant j'ai trouvé aussi sur Photoshop Mix


----------

